
Show HN: Easily convert spreadsheets into accessible URL endpoints - hilem
https://www.apicastor.com
======
Tomino
I see what you did there, but do not really see what is it good for ? It is
only static data right ? Check out this:
[https://ipushpull.com](https://ipushpull.com) where you can create true live
data out of your excel files. I think some examples on your website would help
people to understand better...

~~~
hilem
Hadn't seen ipushpull. Thanks! You're right about the examples. The one
differentiator which isn't out yet will be the stripe integration, allowing
people to profit off their data.

------
koesterd
There is no content in the HTML title tag on
[https://www.apicastor.com/](https://www.apicastor.com/)

------
osullivj
What Excel formats do you support? I tried a simple Excel 97-2003 .xls, with
no VBA or addins, and got some kind of format error.

~~~
hilem
Just csv at the moment. Let me know if you still have an issue if you export
to csv and try again!

~~~
teh_klev
With regards to Excel, many "in the wild" Excel workbooks will contain
multiple worksheets, so it's not really practical to export a CSV for each
one. Would be worth considering doing this well and supporting workbooks with
multiple worksheets (same applies to Libre Office as well).

Can I also suggest you let folks play around without having to create an
account (I abandoned at that point so haven't been able to play around), or at
least provide a demo account that mops up stuff older than 24 hours.

~~~
osullivj
Many in the wild Excel workbooks will contain formulae as well. You can't
export those to a CSV.

~~~
teh_klev
Oh sure, I was just talking about workbooks containing multiple sheets with
static data.

